# network-dns- resolv.conf on liveCD, can't connect to the internet



## resolvconf (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm a newbie.

My purpose is to connect to the internet and using installation online. I use FreeBSD 9.1 disc1. I install by using liveCD mode. I now got many problem. I can't edit file resolv.conf to change nameserver so that I connect to the internet. I still struck on these problem. I try to edit file, but msg shown " unable to create file "_FILE_NAME_"(resolv.conf) ". Another try, I try to using DHCP on interface LAN card. I don't know exactly the command. I try like these eg. *ifconfig em0 dhcp* please help me to solve these to be in case study for me.

Thank you very much.

Sorry for bad English and hope you guys understand my point.


----------



## Tatskaari (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm new to freeBSD but I'm pretty sure I can help.
Try sysinstall->configure->networking->interfaces and select your wired interface. Mine is rl0. Select no for IPV6 and yes for DHCP. That should fetch a DHCP.
I'm guessing that resolv.conf is on the CD and a CD is Read Only Memory hance CDROM. This means that you can't write to it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2012)

Stop using sysinstall(8) please. The tool is deprecated.

On the commandline:
`# dhclient em0`

Or in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```


----------

